# chainsaw noises



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I saw the past threads about whether to use a real chainsaw in a haunt or for TOT, and the replies referenced chainsaw sound effects. I was able to pull a few, but there were other, longer ones cited that I was not able to get to work. Does anyone have any of these they can share? Thanks.


----------



## Wolfen Manor (Oct 6, 2005)

sure I have one I used last halloween. Let me know where to email it.


----------

